# St Thomas's Medical School - February/March '15



## MrDan (May 15, 2015)

St Thomas's Hospital Medical School
February/March 2015

Seeing as it's the 10th Anniversary of derelictplaces.co.uk, I decided I'd finally set aside some time to post something new 

Being a Londoner, I couldn't believe it when, back in January, a friend told me about a derelict part of a live hospital in London. Fast forward a couple of weeks and we went to take a look one evening, finding no obvious way in. Another week later, we returned and we were pleasantly surprised with what we found! I went back for another visit a couple of weeks later with another friend who doesn't normally explore.
Asbestos warnings are everywhere, and on our first visit we heard security come in to the building with an asbestos surveyor, we hid behind a door for 10 minutes for them to move to another part of the building and we quickly finished off the remainder of that area and left.

This building is part of the St Thomas's Hospital Medical School, the derelict part seems to be in 2 seperate states of decay, although I am not sure when each part closed, it is almost certain that this part was not needed after a merger of medical schools. 

I have limited my post to 20 photos, there is an awful lot to see here, including animal testing cages, laboratories, lecture halls, human/rat and other animal organ samples, peely paint, staircases, rooftop views from the tower and general hospital derp porn.

The approach







































































Human? bone marrow





Human thymus
Inside the packets, they were small pieces encased in wax.
The thymus is a gland that makes up the immune system, it is only used up until puberty and it is then gradually replaced by fat. It plays a great role in protecting your body from autoimmunity.
Fun fact: Calf/Lamb thymus is eaten as a dish called Throat Sweetbread





More human thymus, and bladder wall










We made our way up ladders in the pitch black to get to the top of the tower


----------



## HughieD (May 15, 2015)

As always Mr Dan..top notch stuff,


----------



## perjury saint (May 15, 2015)

*DAMN!!! Best pics ive seen of the place... NICE!! *


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 16, 2015)

Fantastic MrDan  Shame I couldn't make it when you went. Nice write up too


----------



## flyboys90 (May 16, 2015)

Cracking report and images.


----------



## LittleOz (May 16, 2015)

Looks real good that Dan, lots more to see than I expected.


----------



## krela (May 16, 2015)

Thanks Dan, made me smile to finally see this on here.


----------



## staticnomad (May 16, 2015)

What a superb place!


----------



## trainman (May 16, 2015)

really great pictures


----------



## The Wombat (May 16, 2015)

Dam fine shots Mr Dan!
Bet this was a challenging site, but it looks very worth it


----------



## Conrad (May 16, 2015)

It's insane that something like that exits not only in a live hospital but also in such a central location. Nice to see, well captured aswell.


----------



## Nellypurple (May 18, 2015)

Wow my first job when I left school was in that place. I loved animals and I thought an 'animal technician' was going to be my dream job. I was looking after the breeding program for animal experimentation!


----------



## UrbanX (May 18, 2015)

Wow!! Hat's off to ya, this has to be one of the top posts this year. Stunning location, and stunning photos. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## MrDan (May 18, 2015)

Krela, what do you mean? 



Nellypurple said:


> Wow my first job when I left school was in that place. I loved animals and I thought an 'animal technician' was going to be my dream job. I was looking after the breeding program for animal experimentation!



O wow, do you mind me asking when? Do you recognise any parts from my photos?

Thanks all!


----------



## jakee (May 19, 2015)

Wow, that place looks awesome. I wanna go there. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 19, 2015)

Awesome! I have to admit, that would creep me out a bit, but it's amazing to see.


----------



## Lissielise (May 22, 2015)

Amazing! Love the additional comments/fun facts too


----------



## Rubex (May 23, 2015)

Brilliant shots! An excellent report


----------



## SunriseXplorer (May 24, 2015)

fascinating pictures, really, really interesting thanks for sharing


----------

